# Ogden Bay Service with Wasatch Wigeons



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

We have 30 mallard hen houses and 20 wood duck boxes to install at Ogden Bay.

We will also be conducting a clean-up along with the box install.

Morning meeting is at 8:00 am 3/7/15 lot 4. Please park in lot 3 South of unite 1 boat launch. 

Message me if you have any questions

In conjunction with the DWR we will be doing lots of work to help 
Ogden Bay and the ducks there. Come out and help!!!
Mud motors will be allowed unfortunately airboats won't.
We will be taking the parts for the houses and boxes out in the marsh away from the busiest places so we get better success and fewer vandals so we can use all of the mud boats we can get as well as anyone who is willing to help clean up. Everyone is invited and very welcome!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if i was in town I would be there. but i will be out of town.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

My boy and I would definetly like to be there.


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

duckilla said:


> My boy and I would definetly like to be there.


I talked it over with my boys and they can't wait. They are upset we have to wait a few weeks. I've tried explaining that we are not shooting them this time, but all they heard was we are going out in the duck boat again.:mrgreen:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Count me in!! Nice to hear of a project going on at my stomping ground!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Myself and my son are in pending family health. Pm sent


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

Did you ever figure out if this qualifies for the dedicated hunters hours?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

New update: We have had 20 more boxes donated by a Boy Scout and we will be working in 4 different teams in 4 different units. We will have a lot of work to do so please come. If you have waders please bring them. We will have tools for all of the projects but any you could bring would be helpful. We are going to need ratchets and sockets, cordless drills, T-post pounders and pliers, etc. and most importantly lots of helping hands!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

It looks like our request for D.H. hours was, unfortunately, not accepted.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

What size of bolts and nuts are going to be used? Trying to reduce volume and bring only what we need. I am going to make some post pounders and donate them too.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

izzydog said:


> It looks like our request for D.H. hours was, unfortunately, not accepted.


I got ahold of Bryan Christensen who is in charge of the dedicated hunter about this project being considered for DH hours and this is what he just told me (I just heard back that it is an approved Dedicated Hunter project. You should receive a timesheet to sign at the meeting site before the work begins that day.) looks like we are good to go now


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Great news!
Lunker, we are planning on mostly 1/2 inch sockets and wrenches for what we have bought. The DWR is donating some hardware as well and we don't know what size it is yet. The post pounders would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Good enough thanks


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I would like to get in on this project. Not only will it give me a chance to give back to the wildlife, but also a chance to take my new boat out. will a 14 footer with an 18hp surface drive be enough boat to get around ogden bay? or do I need a 60 footer with a million Hp. I'v never been in OB WMA.. (I know, weird right?) 
If I can get my wife's car fixed by then, I think I might come


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> will a 14 footer with an 18hp surface drive be enough boat to get around ogden bay? or do I need a 60 footer with a million Hp. I'v never been in OB WMA..


You will be just fine freak... Anything from a canoe to a million HP hyperdrive on a 14ft flat bottom will work out there. We should see ya there...


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

FYI We are going to have a pre-install meeting on Thursday night at the Riverdale Applebees mostly for those who want to bring boats just so we can get a feel for who is bringing a boat and where we can send them out in the marsh. Hopefully this will help things go smoothly Saturday morning. Definitely not mandatory and everyone is still encouraged to come out on Saturday. If we discuss anything that everyone needs to know I will post it here. It's going to be a great project!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me and my kids in. I'm planning on showing up with the Dirty Beaver (boat) and a t-post pounder. I'll try to make it to Applebees but promise that. How early do you wants us there in order to have the boats in the water by 8?


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh and what time are you trying to meet @ Applebees?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

You're just supposed to guess about the meeting time at Applebee's! Just kidding. We are meeting at 6.

I would imagine 7:30-7:45 should be good on Saturday.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Izzy, I made 3 bad ass post pounders today at work. My boss donated all the materials and I built them after work. I will take one and have two others to donate permanently(?) to the cause.

My wife has chemo tomorrow afternoon so I won't make the dinner but please pm me with anything I miss. Like I said earlier, I can get anywhere at O.B. with my boat just not more than me and my son and gear. Wherever we need to go we will go just let me know. Glad you guys are doing this and we can be a part of it.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

I to can't make it tomorrow night but will be there Saturday with the boat.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I assume this is on every forum around. Curious how many volunteers we have as of today??


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I wont be able to meet tomorrow either because i'm working in Saratoga Springs until 6pm, but if i can get my honey do's done by friday night, then i'm hooking up to the boat, and get this guys, my wife says she wants to come. weird. guess i better dust her waders off, and maybe I can get her to make some banana bread too!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

The more the merrier, Goosefreak.
I believe we have around 30 volunteers who we are counting on to be there. Hopefully we get that many or more that show up.


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm looking forward to helping out, I'll be there with my mud boat.


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

I too will be there sat morning with a 14ft modified v hull, small mud motor and bringing a fellow DH as well. I also will have my own sockets and wrenches. Never been to Ogden bay, I'm excited to see new swamp and help out on a great project!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Change of plans, my self and my son will be at the meeting tonight. Is it official or just look for the bearded guys wearing camo?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Cold Water Copper (Oct 10, 2014)

Just so I end up in the right spot tomorrow. Go all the way down 5600 south into OB. Over the bridge, then left all the way to the end? I'll have my boat, my two youngens, and some tools. Should be a good time


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes on the directions.
I don't think we can launch any more boats than we have already. Hopefully Izzy will check in one more time. I am leaving mine home per the meeting last night at Applebee's. It doesn't sound like it will be used.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Do you take the first left over the bridge or the 2nd?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

2nd


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who showed up. We had a great turnout and got a ton of stuff done. For a bunch of first-timers things went really well. Awesome day!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks to you and chad( I hope that was his name, not my strong suit) from widow maker boats and everyone else that organized this. It was very rewarding giving back to the resource and can't wait to see the fruits of the labor. Met some great people today and got to drive on the dikes . Hopefully me and my son can tag along on one of the check-ups in the next little while. I saw a few thousand ducks that were eye-balling the henhouses and boxes even before we were done installing them lol.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just so everyone is aware, my car was broken into yesterday at the north run while we were installing boxes and my credit card was stolen out of my wallet. I hope it was an isolated incident but be aware. Luckily I got a block on it before it could be used. Whoever took it is a dum sum bitch though because there was a $100 and $20 bill in the other side of it. it was under the floor mat too.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Un freaking believable! Out there volunteering your time and labor and somebody broke into your car? People suck sometimes. Hopefully your car wasn't damaged. Thanks for helping Chuck out. We should have had a little more help for you guys but we dropped the ball on that. Thanks again for coming out.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

That sucks the hind teet lunker! If needed, I bet the DWR has the volunteer lists and the name of the d bag should be on one of the sign up sheets. Pretty sad when everyone out there was "there for a good cause" and still looking to pick someone's pocket. :x


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Lunker hunter, I was great to meet you and your son. Thanks for riding along with me. 

I can't believe someone broke into your car.... Well I guess I can, some crappy people in this world anymore. Do you think it happened at the main parking lot or while we were up north (pedestrians from the road?) Raw Deal!


Thanks, Chuck


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for letting us ride with you and it was great to meet you as well.
Looking forward to seeing the fruits of our labor hopefully somenday soon.
No idea who. I was on the north end.
Hey Izzy, any updates on the success?


----------

